# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Northern Pharma

## Bertuzzi

This is my first time using this lab. I just received the stuff today and the best I can guess it looks legit. I will not be cycling until May at the earliest so I will come back and post my findings on the product.

Thought I'd share a pic.

----------


## Gaspaco

Outside looks pretty good.

Hope u will have the same luck with the inside!

----------


## moanfoanfo

blood tested their testosterone and t3, its legit

----------


## BG

Test ace, lets see if its has pip.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Test ace, lets see if its has pip.


I will let you know for sure. I've always used prop and never really had pip (a little bit every once-in-awhile) so I'm interested to try Test Ace.... It's a new one for me.

----------


## BG

Ran it twice, hurt both times, scratched it off my list juice I'll run again. One brand though, most of his gear hurt, hopefully you'll be fine.

----------


## Coma

I have been looking into this lab. From what I can tell, their products seem to be pretty good. I am going to continue looking for info, and will try a small order of t400 to test out with a labmax. From there, I should know a bit more. Might take me a couple of weeks though, and I do not know what their ship times are as of yet.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Test ace, lets see if its has pip.


Just did my 5th injection right now... Done both delts, both Tris, and just did my right pec.

So far I've had pip in all 4 spots the following day, especially in the Triceps. Did the left tri last night and felt some soreness immediately... But the other 3 weren't until the next day. 

The pain is very manageable and does not impede my workouts. 

I am interested to see how my chest feels tomorrow, but I'm most afraid of doing my quads as they are my least favourite injection site. 

I will make another post regarding the pip and results over the next few weeks. 

I am hoping that the soreness is just because it's been about 4 years since I cycled and my muscles are just not used to it. Hopefully my next round of injects over the same spots will be better.

----------


## LEO78

Looks nice. Good luck and good gain to you.

----------


## CJWhy

nothern is g2g.

ive ran their prop, tren ace, npp, tbol, anavar , nolva, clomid.

Was happy with the results.... of course diet and training dictated most of that

----------


## Bertuzzi

So I'm 24 injections into a 56 injection cycle. I inject ed and this is an 8 week cycle. My injections are .75ml or 75mg for a total of 525mg each week.

The PIP is still here and I've injected all 8 sites 3 times. Some spots it's not as bad as the first inject but it's still noticeable. When I do my quads it does affect my ability to squat. 

I think I may have got a randomly bad batch, not only because the PIP but because I know how I respond to gear and by this point I should see strength increases and size increases. I should also be getting crazy hard ons which is not at all happening.

I do have testicular atrophy and possibly a slight increase in sex drive but its really hard to tell.

I have heard nothing but good things about this gear and my source so, like I said.... I think it's just a bad batch. I have contacted my source with my concerns.... I will keep you all updated.

----------


## Smart-tony

All the inj line cause pain, I won't touch them.

But the Orals are all good.

----------


## Bertuzzi

So I am 6 injections away from the end of my cycle and to be honest with you, this stuff is garbage. When I contacted the rep he gave me a BS generic answer about how my body isn't used to acetate and it obviously responds differently than it does to prop. My dose is 525mg a week and it feels more like 200mg at the most.... I feel like I am on a high trt dose or cruising dose. The pip is not even the problem, it was only mildly annoying.... the stuff is either seriously underdosed or it is just oil and any sort of strength gains have been in my head. I have experienced no size gains at all and my weight has stayed constant through the whole cycle, however I am only consuming 2400 cal ed... I am by no means trying to bulk.

I will never touch this stuff ever again nor would I recommend it, I will actually deter people from using it if I can.

Last thing that was very annoying about them is the rubber stoppers they use are garbage too. Every vial I ended up with multiple chunks of rubber in the gear, even if I drew with a 23g needle. A 23g needle should never really chew up a rubber stopper.

All in all it was a bad experience, the stuff is garbage.... No increased sense of well being, and like I said any other affects ie; very mild sex drive increase, strength increase I think were mental and also due to my intense workout program.

Hope this helps anyone.... honestly stay away from this stuff....

----EDIT----

One more thing I forgot to mention, if you look in the pic I posted in my original post, the Letro they sold me came already expired, which really isn't that big of a deal. I contacted them about it and they told me it's fine, which I agree it probably is fine, but seriously..... selling already expired products.... that's just bad business. 

So I had 2 concerns, contacted them regarding both of them and they blew me off both times..... bad bad business.

----------


## 2iron

Thanks For Insight And Opinions

----------


## Bertuzzi

Bump.... because I still have a sour taste in my mouth about this... LOL

----------

